# Hello



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just wanted to stop in and say hello

I have been reading the site and since the family picks up our 21rs on friday, I assumed you guys would let me join now !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You can join now









Welcome and congradulations on the 21 RS









Where ya from, have kids?

John


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am from Fredericksburg VA ... I have 1 Daughter (2yrs old) and 2 dogs (one will camp the other will not)

Thanks for the welcome !


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, daves700!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback!









But really, you could have joined earlier.. we don't bite!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, daves700!* action
> Congratulations on the new Outback!
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let him fool you, I still have scars.









Welcome!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. It is always good to have another easterner here....

Check out the rallys there is one or two close to you!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You could have joined earlier, we just wouldn't send you your badge and decoder ring until you were official. Enjoy that TT.

Scott


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and Congrats on your new TT.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

You coulda joined anytime. We like new people. Yum









Enjoy that camper, and family.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, yeah







, welcome to the "21rs club"







AND welcome to outbackers.com. action action action action


----------



## Mike & Geri Show (May 1, 2006)

Hey Daves700....Welcome! I'm just up the road (95N) in Dumfries!! We picked up our Outback about a month ago. This newbie's headin to Nags Head this weekend!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard action 
Best of luck on the new 21RS. I know you're excited to get that baby out!
Good luck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Daves700 action

sunny Welcome to Outbackers! sunny

We're glad you finally signed up...Happy camping in your new TT!

Dawn


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

you guys are great ... Thank you for the big welcome !!!!!

Mike if you don't mind me asking where did you buy your outback from ? Also do you camp anhywhere local ?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome daves700 to the Outback Family
And congrats on picking the 21RS very nice model
Tell us where you are from

Don action


----------



## Mike & Geri Show (May 1, 2006)

[quote name='daves700' date='Jun 12 2006, 10:51 PM']
you guys are great ... Thank you for the big welcome !!!!!

Mike if you don't mind me asking where did you buy your outback from ? Also do you camp anhywhere local ?

Reines RV in Manassas.....We are lucky here in NOVA...lots of sites close by. Jellystone in Luray and Natural bridge is good for Kids and Adults. Also, theres a 2nd annual Outback Rally in Luray Jellystone. Good camping donw in Urbana area at Bethpage, Lake Anna at Christopher Run and more...I use the WOODALL's book to find sites in VA and beyond.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome!!

You love this site "almost" as much as your Outback!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, daves700!!! *action action

Congratulations on the new 21RS!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Daves700,

Welcome! Glad to ahve you with us. Enjoy hyour new Outback.

Mike and Geri Show,

Y'all, too. Must have missed your introduction. Welcome!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! We're glad to have you join us! action


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Daves700, Welcome!! also Congratulations on your new outback!! You will love it!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats








A big welcome to the site
Happy camping

Willie


----------

